# Does anyone know what GXE stands for?



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

does anyone know what gxe stands for on the altima?? thanks


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Gooey Xygomatic Enema I believe is what nissan was looking for


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

it actually stands for  Geographic Xionon Extension















LOL, just playin i dont think it stands for anything


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

it's just a trim line....


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

I asked this a long time ago, there's a thread somewhere on here that explains all the abbreviations that Nissan uses.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> does anyone know what gxe stands for on the altima?


Why are you asking this question in the B14 section if you are looking for info. on the Altima?

Regardless, they all stand for the same thing on all Nissans:
XE: extra edition (at least that is what everyone says....kind of strange)
GXE: grand extra edition
SE: sport (or special) edition
LE: luxury edition
SE-R: racing


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

I believe the SE-R is Sport Edition Racing, not just racing.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> I believe the SE-R is Sport Edition Racing, not just racing.


Sorry I didn't point that out, I figured everyone was smart enough to add the sport edition before the Racing since I listed the SE before the SE-R.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

cant forget the only other one

Se-L=special/sport edition limited(doesnt make sense)


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

So what would a GLE stand for?

-verno


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Either Grand Luxury Edition or Grand Limited Edition... I'm not sure which it is but I believe it's the first one.


----------

